# What is it with Fromm's and keeping weight on?



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I knew.
You know, if you're happy with the results you're seeing, other than the weight issue, I would be tempted to call the company. They've always seemed to be very honest and forthcoming about their products - maybe they can explain what's different about their formulation, or what it is that makes it more difficult to keep weight on. They might be able to give you some suggestions if you want to stay with the food.

I noticed the same thing with Riley. He did great on it for a while, then I noticed his weight dropping. His coat was starting to look not so great and his stools became inconsistent, too, so it wasn't worth it for me to try to stay with it. But if you'd like to, I'd call them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe all that filler they don't use actually has a purpose...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit, is pretty lean, kooper i still have to be carefull, the amount he eats, spirit weighs 66 pounds. BUT THEIR COATS, LOOK REAL GOOD.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We had the same experience with Fromms. As it turned out Toby has a digestive enzyme issue but the Fromms just caused his soft stools to get much worse.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We haven't had that problem at all. In fact, we had to be very careful with Sophie (before she got sick) to keep her lean.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No problems here...Why are you worried about it? I thought your guy was on Wellness?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

he is on wellness but i keep seeing posts just searching on here how dogs are having a hard time keeping weight on..i was curious to know why i guess.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> Maybe all that filler they don't use actually has a purpose...


 yes that's what i am beginning to think..maybe the fillers serve a good purpose). i just wondered what the deal was.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I seem to have the same problem with BB LBP. She is gaining approx. 2 to 3 lbs per week but looks so thin. I can tell she is growing but she looks like I don't feed her. A little ribby as the vet put it. I let her eat as much as she wants and have added canned to her meals to get her to eat more. Now she is 16 weeks old and eats just over 3 cups a day with about 3 tbs. canned mixed in. I'm not sure if she doesn't like the taste or if it is too rich and filling her up too quickly. She goes to the vet Fri. for her last set of core vaccines. I am going to see what they suggest. I really don't want to have to switch her food again. 4 potty breaks at night were not fun, nor was the yard clean-up. :yuck:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

No problems with Joey on it. He has kept a very stable weight since 8 months old. 67lbs!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is on Fromm and only lost when he was sick. We're slowly putting the weight back on him. He's always been on the thin side, no matter what food we've given him.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Same with Lucca. He's putting on weight but he still looks skinny. He weighed about 27 Ibs at week 16 and 34 Ibs at week 20. That's an increase of 7 Ibs within 4 weeks which I think is decent but the vet thinks he's skinny and can afford to put on more weight. This aside, his poop is lesser now when I switched to Fromm so I'm hoping he's digesting more nutrients and his fur looks good too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer is very lean - He weighs almost 65 pounds, and he looks like a scrawny guy when he is wet! My vet thinks Sawyer is healthy, but would be fine to gain a little weight. That being said, the vets I have seen typically tend to think Goldens can/should weigh a bit more than many of the breeders/members here. Leaner is good with them! Much easier on their joints, etc.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody is our fromm kid, and he maintains weight very well and has a beautiful, shiny springer coat.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is on Fromm. Weighs 53.4 pounds, which the vet just loves. I think she looks fit and fabulous. She is active and energetic and runs like the wind. Maggie looks on the skinny side, when she is having a bath and her hair is all wet. But she's happy and healthy and that's all I care about. I do change her food from the Duck and Sweet Potatoe to the Surf and Turf grain free.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Our boys eat the whitefish and potato. That actually does have less calories than a lot of other foods. The other Fromm four star foods aren't as lean as that one is. We have trouble keeping weight on Ace. He is just a very lean dog. He has never gone over 66 lbs. And Bogey is even lighter at about 55-58 lbs. But, like Sophie's Mom said, I think leaner is better. They eat twice a day. Ace gets 3 cups and Bogey gets 2-2 1/2.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really wanted to feed Fromm bc I like that they have their own facility and raise their own chickens etc, but I had to give up on it. Finny hit 64 lbs( he should be 70) and Copley was eating 4 - 5 cups, but losing steadily. We also didnt have great coats with it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was given Fromm as a sample and Scout would not touch the darned thing. Could barely get her to eat two little pieces and I had to throw away the sample bag. If it is not putting weight on glad she didn't like it so I don't have to consider...

I've been reading about Native Level 3 being good about putting pounds on...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive never heard of Native Level 3..is it here in U.S.?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> Ive never heard of Native Level 3..is it here in U.S.?


Yes, one of the food samples I got from this great dog food store. I am leaning toward it because it looks like a good food that is relatively inexpensive (certainly less so than Fromm). It has levels of food based on your dog's activity. Level 4 is really, really high in fat and protein and designed for very high performance dogs, such as sled dogs. Level 3 is also for active dogs and I've read is good about putting weight on--so good that people end up backing down to level 2. 

Native® Performance Dog Food | Products | Native® Level 3


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have fed Fromm to my cat....and she gained weight too quickly and she had terrible smelling stool that was softer than normal. We are at 75% Pro Plan (what she originally ate since we got her) and 25% Fromm because I got a little too excited about the Fromm and bought a HUGE bag before realizing it wasn't working for us. It has been around since the FALL! Ahh! I can see an end in sight, thankfully!

I had thought about feeding Fromm to Gibbs, but can't justify it when he does well on what we do feed. I do like the company!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

A thought: maybe any of us having problems on the "better" foods should go back to ProPlan or Eukanuba i bet we would have no problems!! lets do a 30 day trial)))


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> A thought: maybe any of us having problems on the "better" foods should go back to ProPlan or Eukanuba i bet we would have no problems!! lets do a 30 day trial)))


Or there are other been-around-for-a-while-not-sold-in-grocery-stores foods out there as well that some other dogs have done very well on after not doing too well on one of the above brands. :curtain:

One thing I'm thinking though is that the next time I need a dog to lose weight, I might give Fromm a try.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The Native brand certainly is a new one to me. I clicked on the link to find out more about it. It's made by the Kent Feed company in the midwest with about 20 manufacturing plants spread around the midwest. I used to live in that region but didn't shop at feed stores so maybe that's why I'm not familiar with it. On their website, I see it is carried in some non-feed stores here in Portland.

Level 3, although I like the guaranteed analysis, scares me off a little bit by having chicken fat as the 2nd ingredient - following chicken meal. Maybe if I had a sled dog or the like, I'd be OK with it. The Level 2 looks like what the majority of people would be gravitating to.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> A thought: maybe any of us having problems on the "better" foods should go back to ProPlan or Eukanuba i bet we would have no problems!! lets do a 30 day trial)))


lol. That's exactly what we did. 
Over the past almost-4 years, I think we tried just about every "premium", "holistic", "better" food on the market. He always had one issue or another, sooner or later. Figured we'd go back and give Eukanuba another try, since he did better on that than anything else. 
He's been on it for almost two months now and I'm done. I'm convinced. I don't even like to read food threads anymore because I don't want to get any ideas! His coat and stools have never looked better. His weight is good and he has more energy than he did on any of the 'better' foods. I told my mom that if I get any bright ideas about changing his food again, she has my permission to shoot me. 

Not saying that it will work for every dog, but it sure has for Riley.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> One thing I'm thinking though is that the next time I need a dog to lose weight, I might give Fromm a try.


I wouldn't count on that to work. There are a lot of dogs that Fromm works for, without having issues keeping weigh on. For every person who says that a food works for their dog, there will be another saying that it doesn't. 

This thread has got me thinking...I really feel like people need to stop starting threads for the sole purpose of getting other people to jump on the "this food sucks" bandwagon...a lot of the time, it seems like people are starting these threads about foods that their dogs aren't even eating for the sole purpose of convincing people not to feed a food. If your dog is doing poorly on a food, then change it. Just because YOU don't like the food doesn't mean that others shouldn't feed it. Just because your dog doesn't keep weight on with a food doesn't mean that others will have that same experience. Coming in here to say that Fromm makes it difficult to keep weight on a dog isn't fair. It's fine to share your story but it doesn't have to turn into a whole brand bashing thread. This thread hasn't gotten as bad as others but I don't want to see it heading in that direction.

P.S. Sorry if this comes off as harsh. It just seems like there has been a lot of this lately. And I think this goes for both sides - those feeding "premium" foods and those who think that the "premium" thing is a big marketing ploy. I think everyone needs to just cool it and focus on what is best for their dogs rather than bashing the food choices of others.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I wouldn't count on that to work. There are a lot of dogs that Fromm works for, without having issues keeping weigh on. For every person who says that a food works for their dog, there will be another saying that it doesn't.


That was mostly tongue in cheek, Sam. I'm not attacking Fromm. I think the dogs who eat the kibble look great, so it must be good for them. Your guy looks beautiful and certainly appears to be healthy - at least from thep ics.

One concern I have as somebody "not" feeding the food is the fact that people who feed their dogs this food as well as similar foods need to feed their dogs double. I think even you posted a thread earlier expressing your concerns about how much you need to feed Enzo to keep his weight up. You were concerned about his thyroid at the time, I think? 

It could have been a phase he was going through at the time or just him, but I think I've seen other people here on GRF mention how much they feed their dogs. It is worth nudging as topic, not necessarily for attacking the brand or owners who feed it. 

The weight issue and cost of the food (bags cost more and are much smaller than other premium brands) are two reasons why I haven't tried Fromm while offering Jacks different types of food (he has a main food, but I like offering him different things once in a while).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am in no way saying all of this because i am bashing a brand of food, i love Fromm, my dog loved the food as well. but he just couldnt keep weight on and i had read it happened to many other dogs as well. as far as trying Eukanuba/ProPlan for 30 days it was not meant seriously to you all, it makes me wonder though all the holistic premium foods seem to not agree after a while with many dogs and they always go back to the ProPlan/Eukanuba. i mean theres something in their formulas that dogs and show dogs at that do so well on..we are talking by our own experience with foods.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I wouldn't count on that to work. There are a lot of dogs that Fromm works for, without having issues keeping weigh on. For every person who says that a food works for their dog, there will be another saying that it doesn't.
> 
> This thread has got me thinking...I really feel like people need to stop starting threads for the sole purpose of getting other people to jump on the "this food sucks" bandwagon...a lot of the time, it seems like people are starting these threads about foods that their dogs aren't even eating for the sole purpose of convincing people not to feed a food. If your dog is doing poorly on a food, then change it. Just because YOU don't like the food doesn't mean that others shouldn't feed it. Just because your dog doesn't keep weight on with a food doesn't mean that others will have that same experience. Coming in here to say that Fromm makes it difficult to keep weight on a dog isn't fair. It's fine to share your story but it doesn't have to turn into a whole brand bashing thread. This thread hasn't gotten as bad as others but I don't want to see it heading in that direction.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if this comes off as harsh. It just seems like there has been a lot of this lately. And I think this goes for both sides - those feeding "premium" foods and those who think that the "premium" thing is a big marketing ploy. I think everyone needs to just cool it and focus on what is best for their dogs rather than bashing the food choices of others.


About the most sensible thing I've read in days!!!!! 

I didn't get involved in the Orijen debate. All I know is that my guys love it, have no health issues and are doing great....which is the most important thing to me!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> That was mostly tongue in cheek, Sam. I'm not attacking Fromm. I think the dogs who eat the kibble look great, so it must be good for them. Your guy looks beautiful and certainly appears to be healthy - at least from thep ics.
> 
> One concern I have as somebody "not" feeding the food is the fact that people who feed their dogs this food as well as similar foods need to feed their dogs double. I think even you posted a thread earlier expressing your concerns about how much you need to feed Enzo to keep his weight up. You were concerned about his thyroid at the time, I think?
> 
> ...


 
I didn't mean that all towards you...just that first part. And this thread isn't my sole reason for saying what I did. There seem to be a LOT of food thread popping up lately, laying blame on different brands for things that I really don't believe is the fault of the food. I did write a thread about Enzo's weight - but only because he has had trouble keeping weight on on EVERY food that we've tried (which, by the way, included Eukanuba). The vet has told me that a lot of people have concerns about keeping weight on their active dogs and that, the majority of the time, the problem corrects itself when the dog is neutered or gets a little older. She said that young, intact males generally seem to have higher metabolisms and that it usually slows down once they're fixed. I do believe that she's right, as Enzo's littermate (who was eating Purina One) was thin like Enzo and then gained a lot of weight when he was neutered. Enzo won't be neutered until next January. IMO, if your dog is having trouble keeping weight on, you should try asking your vet about any possible medical concerns before anything else.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone was "food bashing" here. I think it was a legitimate question with no clear answer. Clearly there have been some dogs that have had this issue while being fed Fromm (including mine) because it's been mentioned often on this forum and on other forums as well. No one is saying it's a bad food. In fact, I think most of us wish our dogs would have thrived on it because it's such a great company. Obviously, no ONE food works for every dog but weight loss is the most common complaint with Fromm. I was feeding 4 cups of food to Daisy and her weight dropped from a lean 63 lbs to 54 lbs. I was concerned about feeding more than that (bloat) so I did talk to my vet and she suggested the switch. She is now eating 3 cups/day of a food with less calories (TOTW) and has gained back a couple pounds. I can't explain it and neither can the vet. It makes no sense. That being said, I think the point of the nutrition section is to discuss food. (Hopefully without arguement LOL). If we can't (or shouldn't) do that, then what's the point of having a nutrtion section?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No problem with keeping weight on using the Fromm 4 star line here. Fiona is 57lbs and gets 2 1/2 cups a day. She is happy, energetic, gets lots of exercise for a almost 9yr old girl and is healthy in every way. I had some Fromm left over from Tucker so I tried it and it works for her.

I never heard about this weight issue with Fromm. But post a thread about it and you will find what you're looking for. 

As far as stool issues goes they are perfect, one per day. The food she was on when I adopted her the stools were embarrassingly huge. I swear more came out than what went in. She also had yeasty ears, not any more. Feed whatever your dog thrives on, no matter what people have to say about it. Give it a chance, 2 months sometimes for a dog to get used to whatever.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

daisysmam said:


> I don't think anyone was "food bashing" here. I think it was a legitimate question with no clear answer. Clearly there have been some dogs that have had this issue while being fed Fromm (including mine) because it's been mentioned often on this forum and on other forums as well. No one is saying it's a bad food. In fact, I think most of us wish our dogs would have thrived on it because it's such a great company. Obviously, no ONE food works for every dog but weight loss is the most common complaint with Fromm. I was feeding 4 cups of food to Daisy and her weight dropped from a lean 63 lbs to 54 lbs. I was concerned about feeding more than that (bloat) so I did talk to my vet and she suggested the switch. She is now eating 3 cups/day of a food with less calories (TOTW) and has gained back a couple pounds. I can't explain it and neither can the vet. It makes no sense. That being said, I think the point of the nutrition section is to discuss food. (Hopefully without arguement LOL). If we can't (or shouldn't) do that, then what's the point of having a nutrtion section?


 That is all i was saying..i wish i couldve kept him on Fromm's.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the food threads, arguments and all. I always learn something, and take other things with a grain( a grain free) of proverbial salt. My dogs get three solid off leash hours of hard activity 7 days a week, so they have different calorie needs from most, I should have added. I have trouble keeping weight on Copley& Finn with many foods besides Fromm including Eagle Pack and TOTW. I think these are wonderful foods, but just not jampacked enough for my particular situation.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

With the Fromm Duck & Sweet Potato I have found weight management with my guys the easiest I've seen in 25 years of Golden ownership.

Gilmour is spot on and is sustained by 1 2/3 cups twice a day.

Milo is on a very slow weight reduction, and he's on 1 1/2 cups twice a day.

It works. Gilmour's weight is rock steady at 65 pounds.

When I got Milo he was 8 months old and weighed 76 pounds! They had been feeding him Kibbles & Bits 

Milo is now a bit over 2 years old and he weighs... 76 pounds  The fat has been replaced with muscle, and you can feel his ribs now. When I got him, there was at least a 1/2" layer of fat over them.

I think the stuff is a Miracle.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All 7 of my guys do well on regular Wellness... neutered or not, they all eat 2 cups/day. I once tried Timberwolf for one of my burpers... it had a lot more kcal/cup and she ended up gaining 3 lbs in one week!!!! I might add didn't stop the burping either. And as someone else mentioned, neutering definitely slows down metabolism. Occasionally my neutered ones eat less than 1 cup twice daily. I once won a bag of Fromm for being high in match 20 years ago...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the once-rotund Milo, now looking great! 1.5 years of very slow weight reduction has paid off.

I figure in another 2 months I'll up his rations to full (another 1/3 cup twice a day) to maintain him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole pack has been on Fromm for over a year now and both CrazZZKady and DaiseyMae have stayed within a 2-3 pound swing. RDog gets just a touch more kibble and also maintains a level average (as long as we do our 2.5 mile walk every morning) They've mainly been on duck and sweet potato but I do change over to another flavor probably every 3-4 bags.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> A thought: maybe any of us having problems on the "better" foods should go back to ProPlan or Eukanuba i bet we would have no problems!! lets do a 30 day trial)))


I don't have any problem with ProPlan or Eukanuba, but at the same time they are not meeting my needs (ProPlan). I don't know that there is an advantage over the other--just feed what your dog likes and does well on!

....and I also think Fromm is a good food too. Although I am not sad Scout doesn't like it because it is pricier than some of the other stuff we are trying.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> The Native brand certainly is a new one to me. I clicked on the link to find out more about it. It's made by the Kent Feed company in the midwest with about 20 manufacturing plants spread around the midwest. I used to live in that region but didn't shop at feed stores so maybe that's why I'm not familiar with it. On their website, I see it is carried in some non-feed stores here in Portland.
> 
> Level 3, although I like the guaranteed analysis, scares me off a little bit by having chicken fat as the 2nd ingredient - following chicken meal. Maybe if I had a sled dog or the like, I'd be OK with it. The Level 2 looks like what the majority of people would be gravitating to.


Yes, I should have mentioned that. Most people do I think gravitate to level 2, because unless they have an active dog level 3 can put weight on in a hurry. Some use the levels though to feed their dog based on the activity that day/week etc. And there is a level 4 too--very hot!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> All 7 of my guys do well on regular Wellness... neutered or not, they all eat 2 cups/day. I once tried Timberwolf for one of my burpers... it had a lot more kcal/cup and she ended up gaining 3 lbs in one week!!!! I might add didn't stop the burping either. And as someone else mentioned, neutering definitely slows down metabolism. Occasionally my neutered ones eat less than 1 cup twice daily. I once won a bag of Fromm for being high in match 20 years ago...


I'm happy to read this because my Toby seems to be better as far as stool consistency and amount of it while on Wellness. There are no yeasty ears or skin issues either. It's working and I'm not ready to turn his gut into disaster zone by switching to something else unless there is a really good reason medically.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm with you Sam. There's something for everyone in regards to food options. Everyone has free will to research, sample, compare and budget for your ultimate food choice. I do like learning about different foods and learning expecially about recipe changes and recalls.
Maggie is on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potatoe. Does very well on it. I will admit, I do get curious from time to time about other options out there.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We had the exact same problem with our boys when they were on Fromm. We just couldn't keep any weight on them and we were feeding them each 4-5 cups a day just to try and at least maintain weight. Needless to day, we were blowing through bags of food like crazy. I had contacted Fromm and all that they could suggest was adding their wet food to the dry kibble, which wasn't an option because A. The only place who carries Fromm in our area doesn't carry the wet food and B. I didn't want to feed them even more than they were already eating, which was an insane amount. I would be worried about bloat. Plus, I'm not a fan of wet food anyway. We stuck with Fromm for almost a year because I really liked the company; however, it just wasn't working, especially for Tucker. You could literally see his ribs and spine. We now have them on Innova and they are doing MUCH better and look great. Tyson is now 72 pounds and Tucker is 69-70.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

jwemt81 said:


> We had the exact same problem with our boys when they were on Fromm. We just couldn't keep any weight on them and we were feeding them each 4-5 cups a day just to try and at least maintain weight. Needless to day, we were blowing through bags of food like crazy. I had contacted Fromm and all that they could suggest was adding their wet food to the dry kibble, which wasn't an option because A. The only place who carries Fromm in our area doesn't carry the wet food and B. I didn't want to feed them even more than they were already eating, which was an insane amount. I would be worried about bloat. Plus, I'm not a fan of wet food anyway. We stuck with Fromm for almost a year because I really liked the company; however, it just wasn't working, especially for Tucker. You could literally see his ribs and spine. We now have them on Innova and they are doing MUCH better and look great. Tyson is now 72 pounds and Tucker is 69-70.


 Glad they are doing better on the Innova...The Fromm's went right thru my puppy. Wish i couldve stayed on it, he did enjoy it..


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

This thread is REALLY interesting. Vito eats Fromm and we have had a really hard time keeping weight on him. My vet attributed it to being over supplemented on his thyroid meds and advised giving him half a pill and re-testing his levels. I'm going to take his blood to get drawn within the next few days and send it off to Dr. Dodds. However, I haven't noticed a change in his weight at all. 

I'm interested to see if he is still low normal when we re-test his levels.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

keep an update..i started this thread as i have read alot of people were having issues with weightloss and keeping weight on. Then others are just fine. great food,great company no doubt!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What formulas are people that are having the problems using?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i was using the Fromm's LBP also another member was using the LBP as well.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> keep an update..i started this thread as i have read alot of people were having issues with weightloss and keeping weight on. Then others are just fine. great food,great company no doubt!!


He does fantastic on the food otherwise. I definitely didn't attribute the weight loss to the food, but it will be interesting to see.

They are an AMAZING company and I love to support them. Hopefully I don't have to switch! :crossfing



Stretchdrive said:


> What formulas are people that are having the problems using?


Adult gold is the formula we use.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody's on the 4 star duck and stays at a stable weight.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It's not weight related, but I had Tess on Gold the last month, because the petstore didn't have the 4 star. I noticed after a few weeks that she started to chew her paws. Last week I switched her back to duck and sweet potato and it stopped. Might be something else, but I thought I'd mention it. Anyhow, 2 cups a day is enough to keep her weight stable.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

We have used Fromms for a few years. Rusty needed to lose weight and did just with portion control and more exercise and our german shorthair does really well on it. 

We buy all the four flavors and she loves them all. I like the company and I like the fact that you can switch between all the flavors with no problem for a variety....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe Fromm is like the Atkins diet? If people eat protein and fat but limit carbohydrates, they lose weight


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Maybe Fromm is like the Atkins diet? If people eat protein and fat but limit carbohydrates, they lose weight


Not if they eat enough calories in protein in fat to meet or exceed the calories they burn in a day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fromm is grain inclusive, not grain free ( there are only 2 grain free varieties I think) but neither the Gold or 4 star duck are grain free. So it would not fit the Adkins comparison.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Fromm is grain inclusive, not grain free ( there are only 2 grain free varieties I think) but neither the Gold or 4 star duck are grain free. So it would not fit the Adkins comparison.


Nor would anything including potato, really.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I really wanted to feed Fromm bc I like that they have their own facility and raise their own chickens etc, but I had to give up on it. Finny hit 64 lbs( he should be 70) and Copley was eating 4 - 5 cups, but losing steadily. We also didnt have great coats with it.


then what do you feed right now?


----------

